# Magnepan mmg floor stander



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

For many years, Magnepan has been regarded as one of the top makers of electrostatic speakers. Airy, vivid, and articulate, and though I`ve never owned a pair of electrostatics, there has always been something magical about their sound and presentation of the music.
However, to my knowledge, you could not get close to the price of these, to get that magical sound and performance. Well, know you can.

The Magnepan MMG is the smallest and least expensive speaker in the Magnepan line, priced at $599 per pair and coupled with a very generous 60-day return policy. Magnepan also offers the option of trading in your "Maggies" for full credit on a higher-end model within one year of purchase, which speaks to the "first rock of crack is free" phenomenon among drug dealers, as well as the old-school audiophile upgrade path, depending on the analogy you like better. The MMGs have two choices of trim, black or natural oak, coupled with black, off-white or gray fabric.

Set-up is painless. Simply attach the legs (two per speaker) with a Phillips screwdriver and you're off to the races. Should you find the treble a bit too harsh, the angle of the speaker can be adjusted by simply flipping a small metal bracket on the back of each leg. This is not a traditional "box" speaker; it's a one-and-a-quarter-inch thick quasi-ribbon with a planar-magnetic driver. This type of design provides a broad sound field, which emanates from the entire surface area of the speaker (both front and rear). As a result, speaker placement is extremely important. Basically, you want a few feet of space between the back wall and the speaker. By experimenting with the placement, you'll find substantial differences in the sound.

High Points
• If properly driven and positioned, you'll find a soundstage that is absolutely stunning, putting you right there in the concert hall.
• The treble is as open and airy as you're going to find in any speaker, especially in this price range.
• MMGs speakers are not necessarily known for their deep bass response, although I found the bass to be more than adequate on just about any type of music, sans some of the heavy-hitting urban tracks in my collection.

Low Points
• The MMGs need to be driven at four ohms and, due to their design, require a decent amount of good, clean power. I'm using an NAD C325BEE two-channel integrated amplifier (160 watts at four ohms) and it's a great match. You don't have to break the bank, but you do need a proper amp. Most receivers can't cut it on Magnepans.
• For the best performance, you need to get the Magnepans away from walls, so make sure this is feasible in your room.
• For any level of home theater application, you will need a subwoofer, which other speakers at the MMGs' price point might not fully require. Personally, I think everyone needs a sub, even for a music system, but with MMGs, you really need one.

Conclusion
As I write this review, I'm listening to older Peter Gabriel on my Magnepans and they're putting a smile on my face. These speakers make listening to music fun and engaging, just as it should be. The economy is a mess, so why spend a fortune on speakers when you can pick up a pair of Magnepan MMGs for well under a grand? With this type of sound quality and price point, not to mention a 60-day trial period, it's sort of a no-brainer. I try not to be overly effusive in my reviews, lest I convince someone that I have an ulterior motive. In this case, I'm throwing that out the window in order to make it clear that these speakers have no audiophile rival at this price point.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...mg_floor-standing_speakers_reviewed002360.php


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Great review!!!!!!! I could not agree more. I have MC1's for my fronts and MMW's for the surrounds and I LOVE THEM. They have their flaws but to my ears they still sound amazing. 

Matt


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

mdrake said:


> Great review!!!!!!! I could not agree more. I have MC1's for my fronts and MMW's for the surrounds and I LOVE THEM. They have their flaws but to my ears they still sound amazing.
> 
> Matt




Yes Matt, there is just something to be said about the Maggie sound. And now, to get this sound at $599.99, never thought I would see the day. Nice Maggie system you have by the way.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

this is a great review.... and once again i'm very excited and hopeful that by saving up my pennies I will get an opertunity to own a pair of these myself. a couple of quesiotns if i may please.

when you say airey and open...

do you mean that they sound out of phase or just very seperated from eachother. I think the halmark of a great soundstage is a speakers ability to make the room sound as though it has infiniate space.

i would love to heard in more detial you discriptions of the sound.
thank you.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I would describe my MC1's as feeling the room with sound from every possible location. The music does not sound like it is coming from speakers but rather the room is alive with sound. 

Matt


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

oh man i can't wait till i have my chance to hear this....


----------

